# New Wheel Advice



## Waspie (13 Feb 2008)

Hello,

1st post here. I've been lurking for a while now and as a relatively new cyclist have found this forum an invaluable resource. However I am now looking for some specific advice concerning new wheels.

My situation is this : -

My back wheel on my Specialised Sirrus Comp is on it's last legs, rim wear, hub knacked etc so I'm looking to buy a new wheel but I am absolutely clueless as to what wheel I am looking for. My bike is used mainly for commuting across Edinburgh, a 23 mile round trip. I'm not the lightest of cyclists at 14 stone so I suspect I would need something reasonably sturdy to withstand the daily abuse. 

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## walker (13 Feb 2008)

what wheel doyou currently own? are you able to just get a new rear replacement?


----------



## Waspie (13 Feb 2008)

walker said:


> what wheel doyou currently own? are you able to just get a new rear replacement?



RIMS Alex S500, 700c, alloy double wall, machined sidewalls 

REAR HUB Specialized forged alloy, 32 hole, double sealed bearings, QR SPOKES Stainless 14g
The above is the spec from the 08 Sirrus, mine is the 07 so I assume it's the same or similar.

As far as the rear replacement, I wasn't sure if running the bike on two different makes of wheels would make it feel 'funny'.


----------



## walker (13 Feb 2008)

How much are you looking to spend? 

You should'nt feel a significant difference in wheels unless you was going from one extreme to the other (front wheel £30 cheapy, rear wheel £700 deep rim) so you should be fine, depending on your budget it might be worth going for an upgrade?


----------



## Waspie (13 Feb 2008)

walker said:


> How much are you looking to spend?
> 
> You should'nt feel a significant difference in wheels unless you was going from one extreme to the other (front wheel £30 cheapy, rear wheel £700 deep rim) so you should be fine, depending on your budget it might be worth going for an upgrade?



My bike cost 600ish so I suspect to spend an absolute fortune would be false economy. I looked at the Mavics Askium at £140 for the pair. I suspect they would be an upgrade to my current wheels. Do these look ok?

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/details.asp?D=P&Cat=WHEELS - FACTORY&Section=WHFR&GenCode=MAVIWHFR0775

I assume better wheels would make a very noticable difference to my bike?


----------



## walker (13 Feb 2008)

You can't really go wrong with a set of Mavic's so a good choice.
You will notice a difference over the Alex Rims you are running at the moment, they should run a little easier and should be a little stiffer also under acceleration.

Having not known the full set up of the wheels you already own they should be lighter too.

Have you thought about getting a set of shimano tiagra or 105 wheels for a little cheaper?


----------



## Waspie (13 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I 'll have a look at the Shimano wheels as well.


----------



## HLaB (13 Feb 2008)

I put Mavic Askium's on my sirrus a few months back. I was drawn to the Shimano's R500 too on price. I preferred the looks of the Mavic's and the reviews, plus when I went to the lbs they only had dearer Shimano's.


----------



## HJ (13 Feb 2008)

If the hub is still good take it to the bicycle works in Argyle Place (the best place in Scotland to get your bike fixed, apparently) and have them replace the rim for you.


----------



## Waspie (14 Feb 2008)

HLaB said:


> I put Mavic Askium's on my sirrus a few months back. I was drawn to the Shimano's R500 too on price. I preferred the looks of the Mavic's and the reviews, plus when I went to the lbs they only had dearer Shimano's.



Have the Mavics made a difference?


----------



## Waspie (14 Feb 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> If the hub is still good take it to the bicycle works in Argyle Place (the best place in Scotland to get your bike fixed, apparently) and have them replace the rim for you.



It was a service with The Bicycle Works in the autumn that first alerted me to the problem. The hub is still functioning but it doesn't sound good, they suggested I replace it but they didn't have the particular part needed at the time if I remember correctly.

Was impressed with the service I got there, didn't have to book, just had to drop the bike off in the morning and I got it back the dame day. New brake cable, new cassette, new bottom bracket, new middle chain ring all for a reasonable price.


----------



## HJ (14 Feb 2008)

Waspie said:


> It was a service with The Bicycle Works in the autumn that first alerted me to the problem. The hub is still functioning but it doesn't sound good, they suggested I replace it but they didn't have the particular part needed at the time if I remember correctly.
> 
> Was impressed with the service I got there, didn't have to book, just had to drop the bike off in the morning and I got it back the dame day. New brake cable, new cassette, new bottom bracket, new middle chain ring all for a reasonable price.




Bicycle Works are really good, I have been going there since they opened. They put Mavic Open Pros on my bike the last time I had it serviced and it been really good since then.


----------



## Smoothhound (23 May 2008)

Hi Folks,

First time caller, long time listener 

I'm hijacking this thread because I was about to ask the the very same question as Waspie and searching led me to this thread.

Basically I too have a Specialized Sirrus comp which I reckon needs a wheel upgrade. I've just had a second spoke break on my back wheel within a couple of months. There are obvious signs of wear on the rim and spinning the quick release bolt has a bit of a wobble, suggesting it's bent which is a bit worrying.

From what I can gather from this thread and others I've browsed Mavics seem a good bet. Waspie: I was wondering what you decided on in the end and how they are working out compared to the stock ones you replaced?

Any other specific recommendations? I'm more interested in strength/durability than raw speed, but I wouldn't want to compromise the "nippieness" that I reckon the Sirrus has.

Cheers


----------



## goo_mason (27 May 2008)

This morning was my first ride on my new Aksiums and it really did feel like I was on a different bike. The ride was whole lot smoother, even on good road surfaces where the old wheels still made it feel pretty rough.

I'm really pleased with the instant change they brought to my commute !

Now I'm looking forward to seeing if they'll magically ease the brutal headwind I'll be cycling into on the way home tonight  (as if....)


----------

